# salary calculator



## guadalajara

I would like to take home a nett salary of 3500 euros and the company said that 30%ruling will apply.I guess my question is...what is the bruto salary I should ask for in order to take that amount and what will be the net monthly amouth on a bruto salary of 60000 euros again with 30%ruling.Thanks in advance to any member responding incl.the moderator.


----------



## cschrd2

This link shows you what you might get annually: https://gist.github.com/avar/1277841
Divide the annual amount by 12 or 13 (typically 13 months are paid, the extra month being a holiday allowance) and you have your rough monthly income.


----------



## guadalajara

guadalajara said:


> I would like to take home a nett salary of 3500 euros and the company said that 30%ruling will apply.I guess my question is...what is the bruto salary I should ask for in order to take that amount and what will be the net monthly amouth on a bruto salary of 60000 euros again with 30%ruling.Thanks in advance to any member responding incl.the moderator.


Thanks a lot cschrd2.How is life in the netherlands?


----------



## cschrd2

I live currently in China but I guess Netherlands was for me always a good place , however the recession has made people very negative about their future (which seems a dutch character trade). Think with things improving all will change again quickly as you can see from newspapers. I think its a pretty safe country to live with good government systems in place for schooling, healthcare etc.


----------



## guadalajara

Thank you,if you have some other info in mind,write ok


----------

